

Ask YC: Do you guys think a think tank startup would work? - zitterbewegung

By think tank I mean a startup which generally does research and possibly sells or markets the ideas. You have a group of people implementing the ideas and the same group also thinks up new ideas to implement.
======
nreece
Sure. That's how Idealab, for example, started: <http://www.idealab.com/>

------
bstadil
Yes, if the ThinkTank mostly outsources its efforts. Meaning build a network
of domain expertize that it could bring to bear on the problem. This probably
should include an initial assessment of the problem itself by experts in
various aspects of the problem as defined. Problem definition is often the
weak link in the chain toward creating something new.

That service alone might be valuable.

------
jasonervin
Dream job. Yes, been thinking of starting one for years. Something like
www.brainstore.com, but more technology based and less fluff.

www.ihdea.com

------
jasonervin
I give away ideas all the time. www.flairjax.com

------
sam_in_nyc
Being part of a think tank is my dream job.

~~~
popat
what's your email?

~~~
sam_in_nyc
sam.from.hackernews@gmail.com

